# Warum ist hier so wenig los?



## Klein0r (18. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie liegt dieses gesamte Forum seit einer Ewigkeit brach und niemand schreibt was neues. Woran kann das liegen? Scheinbar liegt der Schwerpunkt von Tutorials.de etwas anders... Wirklich schade!

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass auch ich als letztes an dieses Forum denke wenn es um Fotografie geht 

Wollen wir etwas dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Another (19. Oktober 2013)

IMO siehts nicht nur in diesem Forum so aus.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi klein0r,

klar würde es uns freuen, wenn hier wieder ein wenig mehr los wäre. Ich denke auch, dass hier durchaus noch eine beachtliche Kompetenz schlummert, die nur leider nicht mehr gefordert wird.

Wenn du Ideen hast, wie man das ändern kann ... immer her damit, wir waren schon immer offen für gute (und umsetzbare) Ideen.  Allerdings darf man nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass in den letzten Jahren der Trend von multithematischen Foren weg ging. Es gibt einfach zu viele (auch durchaus gute) spezialisierte Foren für jeden Themenbereich, den wir hier anbieten.
Ich persönlich finde das schade, weil ich eigentlich ein großer Freund der Vielfalt bin und ... ich drück es mal bildlich aus ... Spezialforen anders riechen als Foren in denen sich unterschiedlichste Menschen zusammen tummeln.

Können wir etwas effektives für den Erhalt dieser Vielfalt tun? Mir persönlich fällt nichts anderes ein, als einfach unser Angebot zu nutzen, sowohl wenn es um Fragen und deren Beantwortung geht, als auch eine normale, lebendige Fachsimpelei ohne konkrete Problemstellungen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## news_wordpresser (4. November 2013)

Klein(r) - wäs hättest denn für Vorschläge zur Belebung des "Fotografie-Bereichs" im Forum?


----------



## Klein0r (4. November 2013)

Früher war ich total gerne auf tutorials.de unterwegs - allerdings auch nur bei den Anfängen im Bereich Webentwicklung. Die anderen Bereiche hier haben mich persönlich nie wirklich bewegt - aber dennoch kann man immer gut über den Tellerrand hinausschauen und braucht sich nicht jedes Mal neu irgendwo registrieren um mal eine Frage zu stellen. Eigentlich doch optimal.

Ich für meinen Teil bin aber irgendwie genervt von großen Fotografie-Foren. Dort geht es immer mehr um sinnfreie Details und irgendwelche Fotos von Testcharts, um zu belegen dass das Objektiv bei blende 3.2 an den Rändern etwas abschattet. Das macht doch die Fotografie echt nicht aus und ich bin eigentlich froh dass es hier nicht so ist.

Das Problem ist aber, dass wenn es um Fotos geht, dass man dann Seiten wie 500px oder Flickr bevorzugt - im schlimmsten Fall posten die Leute eh nurnoch auf Facebook. Das heißt, dass das hier eben auch keine Galerie werden kann. Kritik zu Fotos würde hier meiner Meinung nach aber auch niemand erfragen, da dafür die Aktivität viel zu gering ist.

Irgendwie muss hier neuer Wind rein - mit der Mitgliederanzahl sollte das doch eigentlich kein Problem werden? Ich mache mir auf jeden Fall einmal mehr Gedanken!


----------



## PC Heini (4. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen


Ich als älteres Semester gebe nun auch meinen Senf dazu 
Ich habe noch auf Analogen SLRs gelernt. Mein Sammelurium an Apparaten, Zubehör und Obijektiven ist gross. Soll ich nun wegen dem Digitalgedöns alles wegschmeissen****?
Wohl kaum.
Adapter gibts auch keine.
Zu teuer für mich.
Habe wohl so ne Handknipse, Digital, aber die Bilder zum schreien. Macroaufnahmen nicht möglich.
Habe da meine eigenen Vorstellungen von Nahaufnahmen.
Ob dies der Grund ist, dass dieses Forum nicht so besucht ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Vermute es aber mal.
Grad noch ne Frage an Euch; Wer hat noch ein Fisheye mit M42 Gewinde? Suche noch so eines.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

